# Residential Service Agreement



## Wendia (Sep 15, 2013)

*Residential Service Agreement & More*

Please visit my website for instantly downloadable business forms specific to contractors and the snow management industry including:

Commercial Plowing Invoice
Credit Card Payment Authorization
Invoice Tracking
Residential Plowing Invoice
Residential Snow Removal Service Agreement (Hourly, Per Event & Seasonal)
Snow Removal Bid Form (Per Event & Seasonal)
Snow Removal Service Confirmation

If you don't see something you need, please don't hesitate to contact me at [email protected]. I also offer remote billing services (I have a great system in place that will require minimal effort on your part to keep your invoicing current throughout the season!).

http://www.contractorshelpdesk.com/category_s/1837.htm


----------



## Wendia (Sep 15, 2013)

*Per Event Plowing Matrix*

The guys that I do bookkeeping for use something similar to the attached Plowing Matrix to communicate to me what needs to be billed after each event.

I use an online weather report approved by the client to determine the accumulation for the particular area and invoice the plowing accordingly. The guys circle the additional services performed and indicate quantities if applicable (i.e., if 3 shovels were performed during an event, they annotate 3x by the service so I know to bill for 3 shovels).

They scan and/or fax the plowing matrix to me along with any sign-off sheets that the customer requires. I then invoice per event and scan and/or snail mail the invoice, sign-off sheet and online report to the client.

I can make it that easy for you to help you get your invoicing out the door after each event. Imagine what that would do for your cash flow this season!!! 

If your interested in my just setting up a plowing matrix for you, please complete the attached data sheet for each of your properties and scan it over to me at [email protected]. If you need to fax it, please email me your phone number and I will give you a ring with my fax number. I charge $19.95 to create a matrix for you with up to 10 properties. Payment is collected via credit card through my website.

Please visit my website for additional business forms to help you with your plow business.

http://www.contractorshelpdesk.com


----------



## Wendia (Sep 15, 2013)

Pls go to my subsequent post under elements of business to view attachments. Thank you!!!


----------

